# أيوة يا دنيا أيوة كده عمري ما شفتك ــــــــــــــــ كده(موضوع للمناقشه)



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

ايوه يا دنيا ايوه كده عمري ما شفتك ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ كده
مساء الخير على اجمل اعضاء في الدنيا 
انت 
وانتي


صحيت مره كده من النوم على خبر جميل يسعدكم على مفجاه حلوه على حاجه كنت بتتمنى انها تحصل وحصلت
ايه هيكون شعورك ؟؟؟
اقولك!!!

فرحان جدا وسعيد وحاسس ان الدنيا حلوه اوي كل الي بتتمناه بيتحقق 
اكيد وقتها بتحس بكده
متكدبش

اما الي مش بيحس بكده ده يبقى موضوع تاني دي حاجه سبيشيال ::احم احم نرجع لموضوعنا احسن

المهم هتقضي بقيت اليوم في قمه من السعاده والفرح هتحس انك ملكت الدنيا ايوه هتحس بكده وهتقول يا سلام
ايوه يا دنيا ايوه كده عمري ما شفتك حلوه كده ............الخ


تمام كده ؟؟؟ تمام اوك

طب صحيت من النوم على خبر وحش خبر وجعك اوي .. جرح ... ... الخ 

ايه شعورك وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هقولك :::

**** هتكون قافش طول اليوم وكل حاجه قدام عنيك سوده ومش عايز تتكلم مع حد مش عايز تشوف حد 
وهتقول بينك وبين نفسك الحياه دي وحشه اوي ياااااه انا مش طايق نفسي ولا طايق اعيش وساعتها كمان يمكن تتمنى الموت اهونلك 

اكيد بتحسو بكده $$$
وقتها هتقول::

ليه يا دنيا ليه كده تبقي وحشه بالشكل ده................الخ

_________________________________

طب سؤال بقى ؟؟؟
هي الحياه في نظرك 
حلوه ولا وحشه 
طب حلوه ليه 
طب وحشه ليه ؟؟؟؟

ايه الحاجه الي انت شايف انها تخلي الحياه حلوه دايما وعمرك ما تقول الحياه وحشه
وايه الحاجه الي انت شايف انها تخلي الحياه وحشه دايما وعمرك ما تقول الحياه حلوه 

فى انتظار مشاركاتكم ​


----------



## SALVATION (3 يناير 2009)

_



ايه الحاجه الي انت شايف انها تخلي الحياه حلوه دايما وعمرك ما تقول الحياه وحشه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

علشان دايما حاسس ان يسوع جنبى فى كل امورى ومفيش اسهل من حياتى جنبة
جميل كوكو موضوعك وخفيف
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*بحس انها حلوة لما تكون علاقتى بربنا حلوة فيقف معايا فى حياتى وبالتالى بكون ناجحة فى دراستى وحياتى الاجتماعية واى عمل بنجزه بيكون ليه نتائج كويسة
ووحشة لما الاقى نفسى مش نافعة فى اى حاجة ومخنوءة ومش شاعرة بوجود ربنا فى حياتى وده لانى بكون بعيد عنه*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2009)

> بحس انها حلوة لما تكون علاقتى بربنا حلوة فيقف معايا فى حياتى وبالتالى بكون ناجحة فى دراستى وحياتى الاجتماعية واى عمل بنجزه بيكون ليه نتائج كويسة
> ووحشة لما الاقى نفسى مش نافعة فى اى حاجة ومخنوءة ومش شاعرة بوجود ربنا فى حياتى وده لانى بكون بعيد عنه



اخي كوكو 

الذي كنت سأتكلم عنه  فاضت به الاخت جيلان

وبالتالي عبت اجمل تعبير بنظري

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يناير 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع
بس بصراحه انا رغم وجود ربنا الا انى كثيرا مابشوف الدنيا سودا اسود من كحل العين ودا بسبب الدراسه 
لكن بشوفها حلوه بجد يوم ما اشوف واحده من بناتى المخدومين مبسوطه او بتحكيلى على موضوع او شفتها ناجحه وايمانها قوى  
وكمان بنبسط لما اعمل حاجه تعجب ماما او بابا او اب اعترافى 
وكمان لما بعمل نشاط معين وينجح


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _علشان دايما حاسس ان يسوع جنبى فى كل امورى ومفيش اسهل من حياتى جنبة_
> _جميل كوكو موضوعك وخفيف_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_​


ميررررسى على مرورك يا تونى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بحس انها حلوة لما تكون علاقتى بربنا حلوة فيقف معايا فى حياتى وبالتالى بكون ناجحة فى دراستى وحياتى الاجتماعية واى عمل بنجزه بيكون ليه نتائج كويسة*
> *ووحشة لما الاقى نفسى مش نافعة فى اى حاجة ومخنوءة ومش شاعرة بوجود ربنا فى حياتى وده لانى بكون بعيد عنه*


 
كلامك رااااااائع يا جى جى 

ميررررسى على مرورك يا باشا  


وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اخي كوكو
> 
> الذي كنت سأتكلم عنه فاضت به الاخت جيلان
> 
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كليموووووو


ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> بس بصراحه انا رغم وجود ربنا الا انى كثيرا مابشوف الدنيا سودا اسود من كحل العين ودا بسبب الدراسه
> لكن بشوفها حلوه بجد يوم ما اشوف واحده من بناتى المخدومين مبسوطه او بتحكيلى على موضوع او شفتها ناجحه وايمانها قوى
> وكمان بنبسط لما اعمل حاجه تعجب ماما او بابا او اب اعترافى
> وكمان لما بعمل نشاط معين وينجح


 

فعلا يا توتا الانسان لما بيحس انوا عمل حاجه ونجح انوا يحققها 

لوحده بيكون فى قمه السعاده وكمان لما يلاقى انسان فرحان قدامه 

ميررررررسى كتير على مروووورك يا توتا 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

اية الموضوع الجميل دة يا كوكو



> ايه الحاجه الي انت شايف انها تخلي الحياه حلوه دايما وعمرك ما تقول الحياه وحشه



*قربي من ربنا بيخلي الدنيا حلوة في نظري وبيديني سلام داخلي عجيب ومصالحتي مع نفسي  بتريحني كتير 

*


> وايه الحاجه الي انت شايف انها تخلي الحياه وحشه دايما وعمرك ما تقول الحياه حلوه


*لما ببعد عن ربنا وارجع في وعدي لية واعمل حاجة عاهدت ربنا واب اعترافي اني معملهاش 
ولما بحس نفسي عاجزة عن تحقيق شيء واحاول فية كتييير وافشل في تحقيقة 

مرسي كوكو  علي الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

